# Omaha, Nebraska Competition! Saint Mary Scramble July 2016



## VeganCuber (May 27, 2016)

*LINK: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/SaintMaryScramble2016*

First Nebraska WCA competition since 2010!

Events:
2x2
3x3
4x4
6x6
3x3 BLD
Pyraminx
Skewb
3x3 OH (tentative)


----------

